
An Ethereum testnet account is sending tons of ether to itself - mcbreezy
https://ropsten.etherscan.io/address/0xff2b5d4114190bb6447dbae098096fd274029535
======
Shank
None of the last 50 transactions were from
0xff2B5d4114190bB6447Dbae098096Fd274029535 and to
0xff2B5d4114190bB6447Dbae098096Fd274029535. So, how?

And what's the significance of this? I'm genuinely puzzled.

------
MadeByGus
I had the same issue. I'm using Ganache UI default mnemonic. I suppose anyone
with the same mnemonic can access the default addresses.

------
heptathorp
It all came from the MetaMask faucet
[https://ropsten.etherscan.io/address/0x81b7e08f65bdf5648606c...](https://ropsten.etherscan.io/address/0x81b7e08f65bdf5648606c89998a9cc8164397647)
through numerous intermediary addresses (maybe the faucet limits the amount of
ETH it will send to the same address, I'm not sure).

Possibly someone trying to attack the testnet. Or someone is bored and wants
to see how much testnet ether they can accumulate.

------
saurik
Ok?

------
TheRealPomax
This is just a page with transactions. Where is the "news" part that makes
this interesting to the wider audience?

------
fareenough
I think the significance is the from accounts being different and the number
of ether the account has.

There's some hack like using the same mnemonic or something that's allowing
them to do this.

